
Best Buy Wants To Fund Your Startup - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessinsider.com/best-buy-wants-to-fund-your-startup-2009-5
======
dryicerx
I hate shopping at Bestbuy.

But this can be a really good thing for certain types of startups, such as
those who need access to the general population and consumer market. Not just
access, but a DIRECT/MASS access. This is a match made in heaven for those.

VCs are there for Startups who want Money. Incubators/YC are there for
Mentorship/Guidance. BestBuy will be there for those who need direct market
access.

